# WSP - Bladderwrack EO/FO blend



## debbism (Jan 24, 2018)

I was just curious if there were others still pining for this scent. Yeah, they still make it but it's only available is a 10 lb drum. While I do make a lot of product for my business, I don't quite need this much.

I wonder if anyone else makes a dupe of this that will work in CP soap.

I started a co-op purchase thread in the classified section for this....so far there is interest.


----------



## orangecat (Jul 29, 2018)

where you ever able to start a co-op for the bladderwrack  EO/FO blend??  I've been searching for it and came across your posts. Thanks


----------



## debbism (Jul 29, 2018)

Not enough people were interested. I've been playing around with formulas to see it I can dupe it. Getting close but nothing yet.


----------



## debbism (Sep 25, 2018)

Ok peeps....I've been experimenting and only have my memory for comparison but I believe I have gotten close...maybe you all can try it out and see where it needs tweaking.

Parts are as follows:

Pink Grapefruit EO - 3
Geranium EO - 2
Cedarwood EO (junipera) - 3
Oakmoss FO (save on scents) - 3

This smells close but if anyone can test it and weigh in (those who are familar with the original blend) please do!


----------



## debbism (Sep 26, 2018)

Oops...i meant Cedarwood virginian


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 26, 2018)

Wish I knew what it actually smells like, I could be tempted to go in half with you, but need a sniffy, soap or something. It sounds like an interesting fragrance


----------



## debbism (Apr 24, 2021)

I found the right mix!!!!  

1.5 - pink grapefruit EO
1 - cedarwood atlas EO
1 - geranium EO
1 - oakmoss FO from save on scents


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 26, 2021)

I have all the ingredients. I've wanted to make this blend for some time now! Even thought about making it today! *WSP Bladderwrack EO/FO Blend* is my all-time favorite fragrance! I have one bar left from when I made it in 2016 and it's still holding its fragrant scent!

Did you try cedarwood VA before switching to cedarwood atlas? I have the VA. 
I also have *Oakmoss FO from WSP*. Wondering if I need to buy Save on Scents?


----------



## Saponificarian (Apr 26, 2021)

I got this FO in a destash and I am willing to go 10lbs of this with you Debbie. I am in Canada though if that helps. I made a soap with it and it’s awesome, if you like fresh and earthy. 

I am limiting my staple FO to 10 and selling off the rest. This made my top 10!


----------



## debbism (Apr 26, 2021)

I tried cedarwood VA and it was not quite it so I ordered Atlas since i also needed it for another blend. 

Try WSP oakmoss....it should work as i bet they used this in their blend since they don't use real oakmoss


----------



## debbism (Apr 26, 2021)

Saponificarian said:


> I got this FO in a destash and I am willing to go 10lbs of this with you Debbie. I am in Canada though if that helps. I made a soap with it and it’s awesome, if you like fresh and earthy.
> 
> I am limiting my staple FO to 10 and selling off the rest. This made my top 10!



I think i'm happy with my recreation!! I'm also in Los Angeles so shipping would be a lot. But do try thae ratios i mentioned. It may be your solution. I'm loving it!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 26, 2021)

@debbism Thanks! I didn't get to blending today... "Life" keeps getting in the way of doing things I want to do on a daily basis.


----------

